# Sticky  Jordyn Jones Megathread (Celebs Collection)



## Chelsea

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE @EvaAngel


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE @EvaAngel


Well how about that. Thank you and beautiful pics, you're definitely the best mod around 😍 I guess we better start filling this thread up then.


----------



## EvaAngel

Just a few more, i guess having this thread will certainly free up space in the celeb thread at least. One of my favourite sets of hers 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Chelsea

Thank you for your very kind words 

I love those pics!


----------



## EvaAngel

Last post for now i promise lol, just wanted to show that she actually does wear clothes sometimes.


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Thank you for your very kind words
> 
> I love those pics!


You're very welcome, i love those too. The first one especially, she was on fire with the selfies that day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel I liked how you said you wanted to fill this thread up.   

I'll lend a....hand later.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel I liked how you said you wanted to fill this thread up.
> 
> I'll lend a....hand later.


Well after @Chelsea was kind enough to give us this thread it's only right to use it to it's full potential isn't it? 😉

How about some Superbowl JJ 😍


----------



## EvaAngel

And some Superbowl selfies too


----------



## Chelsea

Looking great in white stockings.

Black:










Red:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Beautiful pics above, @Chelsea That black lingerie and heels is an absolutely killer look on her 🥵

Hooters set


----------



## EvaAngel

Love her long sexy legs in this shoot, she's much more than just a big booty


----------



## EvaAngel

Ridiculously beautiful in this shoot and again those legs are perfect, she looks good in pink

































And a couple of different outfits from the same shoot


----------



## EvaAngel

Tell me if I'm overdoing it with the posts lol, i can get carried away when it comes to Jordyn. With that said here's a ridiculous display of booty at Coachella 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Chelsea

She's like 5 ft 1 but her legs are long and great looking. Awesome pics.


----------



## Adapting

Don't know who this is, but she makes me hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Tell me if I'm overdoing it with the posts lol, i can get carried away when it comes to Jordyn. With that said here's a ridiculous display of booty at Coachella 🥵🥵🥵
> View attachment 137915
> 
> View attachment 137913
> 
> View attachment 137911
> 
> View attachment 137908
> 
> View attachment 137914
> 
> View attachment 137912
> 
> View attachment 137910
> 
> View attachment 137909
> 
> View attachment 137907
> 
> View attachment 137906


No such thing as overdoing it. The point of the thread is to post her and you are killing it so far.


----------



## TommyRich

*incredible edible ass*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sweaty Jordyn is best for business.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScalyGiganticAbyssiniangroundhornbill.mp4


----------



## EvaAngel

Probably her most well known shoot so far with Riley Reid.


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ & Riley part 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Jordyn on stage. Love this outfit, especially those boots 😍


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 137993


Amazing 😍😍😍 The water was actually ice cold before she got in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Riley Reid but Sasha Grey is The Way for me.

couple of pics of JJ


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I like Riley Reid but Sasha Grey is The Way for me.
> 
> couple of pics of JJ
> View attachment 137998
> 
> 
> View attachment 137997


Sasha is an icon no doubt, one of the hottest performers of all time but she retired far too soon. I'd certainly welcome a shoot with her and Jordyn that's for sure.

JJ in her sexy Christmas lingerie 🥵


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


>


Fucking fantastic pics, love her killer heels in the first pic and the boots in the second. She looks so good in both.


----------



## EvaAngel

Speaking of JJ in boots, these looked really good on her


----------



## Chelsea

EvaAngel said:


> Speaking of JJ in boots, these looked really good on her
> View attachment 138017


Perfect! 


















Jordyn Jones Night Out Style - Los Angeles 08/07/2021 • CelebMafia


Jordyn Jones Night Out Style - Los Angeles 08/07/2021, Jordyn Jones Style, Outfits, Clothes and Latest Photos.




celebmafia.com


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordyn Jones Night Out Style - Los Angeles 08/07/2021 • CelebMafia
> 
> 
> Jordyn Jones Night Out Style - Los Angeles 08/07/2021, Jordyn Jones Style, Outfits, Clothes and Latest Photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebmafia.com


That's an overall great look too 😍 Her dress, boots, red lips, hair all absolutely perfect. She's stunning. 

These red heels are super sexy too. She has great taste when it comes to shoes.


----------



## Chelsea

EvaAngel said:


> That's an overall great look too 😍 Her dress, boots, red lips, hair all absolutely perfect. She's stunning.
> 
> These red heels are super sexy too. She has great taste when it comes to shoes.
> View attachment 138018


I love those heels. Fantastic pic


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> I love those heels. Fantastic pic


That first outfit is one of her best ever, absolutely love everything about it































She's so damn cute in the second pic too 😍 Another super cute look here, pink suits her so well


----------



## EvaAngel

Another gorgeous set, looking pretty in pink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel @Chelsea


----------



## Aedubya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589498387824803840NSFW Language
Jordyn is in alot of trouble and rightfully


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Love those last few @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE she sure knows how to move 😍

Some new shots today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel


Fantastic, was hoping there would be a video with this outfit. Thanks for posting 👍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 138106


That's some legendary booty 🥵🥵🥵









Blue bikini cutie 😍


----------



## EvaAngel

Sexy black lingerie, cute pink hair and a whole lotta booty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Strike Force

Pretty hot prostitute. My lady has a better ass and tits and face, but overall, she's not bad.

Also, there could not be a more perfect background for an internet whore than an empty bookshelf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## adamclark52

Aedubya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589498387824803840NSFW Language
> Jordyn is in alot of trouble and rightfully


What a winner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

New JJ


----------



## EvaAngel

The most beautiful girl in the world 😍


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ in Goddess mode


----------



## EvaAngel

Brunette JJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Glad to see you posting again and with an avi too.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Glad to see you posting again and with an avi too.
> 
> View attachment 138644


I didn't want to hold out on my fellow JJ fans, especially when she's looking this good 😉


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

totally unrelated but that Paige pic I sent you and others, she deleted it already.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> totally unrelated but that Paige pic I sent you and others, she deleted it already.
> 
> View attachment 138654


I'm not surprised but I'm glad i saved it in that case, it's definitely a keeper. 

Love JJs Schoolgirl outfits 🥵 Here's some more


----------



## EvaAngel

Super cute JJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Huge booty and some topless teasing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## EvaAngel

Some random favourites


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ & Katie Sigmond in Battle of the Bootys


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ & Katie Part 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1425/1425139-59ed549fd0c8e9dcaa34fec2c6df1424.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1351/1351868-5f846d2aa12100f58dae713881b44a8f.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Even JJ can't help but check herself out lol 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chromani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://giant.gfycat.com/RemoteForthrightBumblebee.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel thread MVP. We miss ya!


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel thread MVP. We miss ya!
> 
> View attachment 140489
> 
> View attachment 140490
> 
> View attachment 140491
> 
> View attachment 140492


Hey sorry, had a busy few days. Those new pics are incredible, love her lingerie 😍

Haven't seen this shot posted yet with her sexy friends









And some dancing JJ to make up for my absence









And a few old favourites


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://giant.gfycat.com/LiveSlimCommongonolek.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel 










 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel
> 
> View attachment 140911
> 
> View attachment 140912
> 
> View attachment 140913
> 
> View attachment 140914
> 
> View attachment 140916


Just came to post those but you beat me to it lol, she looks so good in those shorts 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Just came to post those but you beat me to it lol, she looks so good in those shorts 🥵


I was thinking of you when I posted those. Christmas Angel right there.🥵 Dreaming of a BLACKED Christmas.


----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/CoolAcclaimedArmedcrab-mobile.mp4


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ looking absolutely mind-blowing at a premiere yesterday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> JJ looking absolutely mind-blowing at a premiere yesterday
> View attachment 141330
> View attachment 141336
> 
> View attachment 141335
> 
> View attachment 141334
> 
> View attachment 141333
> 
> View attachment 141332
> 
> View attachment 141331


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


That was pretty much my reaction too lol, I've just managed to pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> That was pretty much my reaction too lol, I've just managed to pick my jaw up off the floor.


I need her as my harem girl now. She's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I need her as my harem girl now. She's


She's beyond perfect, the most beautiful girl on earth. Here's a couple more, love her outfit. Haven't seen her in a dress like this before.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Oh good God 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Oh good God 🥵🥵🥵


Good thing No Nut Noviembre is over.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Good thing No Nut Noviembre is over.


JJs mere existence makes No Nut November an impossibility for me lol, especially when she was behaving like this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> JJs mere existence makes No Nut November an impossibility for me lol, especially when she was behaving like this
> View attachment 141349


 

That really is one of,if not,her all time best.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> That really is one of,if not,her all time best.


I agree, it's definitely up there along with her legendary shoots with Katie. This one is definitely a favourite of mine too, JJ always looks good in red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So beautiful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel


Oh wow that's hot, JJ is really spoiling us these last couple of days


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 141458
> 
> View attachment 141459
> 
> View attachment 141461
> 
> View attachment 141460


Some classic JJ right there 😍 Love those shots, here's a few more i don't think we've posted yet


----------



## EvaAngel

Don't think this set has been posted either


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Any pics of her, especially ones with her tongue out, are


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Any pics of her, especially ones with her tongue out, are


I couldn't agree more 😉


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> I couldn't agree more 😉
> View attachment 141485
> View attachment 141486
> View attachment 141487
> View attachment 141488
> View attachment 141489
> View attachment 141490
> View attachment 141491
> View attachment 141492
> View attachment 141493
> View attachment 141494


🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 141620
> 
> View attachment 141619


Oh man, even when she's not even trying she's just too much 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

She's wet!


----------



## EvaAngel

Some classic JJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 141773


God Damn JJ in that dress is just the gift that keeps on giving 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> God Damn JJ in that dress is just the gift that keeps on giving 🥵


Yep! 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__





Loading…






thumbs.gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel 🥵 🥵 🥵 🥵 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__





Loading…






thefappeningblog.com


----------



## TheDonald

I seem to like this Forum more every day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Another from the set.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ass Bouncing Thick Porn GIF by blcksheepblk


Watch this GIF on RedGIFs.com, the best porn GIFs site. RedGIFs is the leading free porn GIFs site in the world. Browse millions of hardcore sex GIFs and the NEWEST porn videos every day!




redgifs.com


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald @EvaAngel 










 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald 










@EvaAngel gonna love this.  🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## EvaAngel

Christmas JJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Christmas JJ
> View attachment 142186
> View attachment 142189
> 
> View attachment 142190
> 
> View attachment 142188
> 
> View attachment 142187
> View attachment 142192
> 
> View attachment 142191
> View attachment 142193


She got me on the naughty list. Goddamn, she's so f'n hot in these pics.🥵🥵🥵

Mandy got released too so hope she goes All IN on the good stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel 










@The Donald


----------



## TheDonald

Sry if this was posted before.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheDonald said:


> View attachment 142516
> 
> View attachment 142515
> 
> View attachment 142517
> 
> View attachment 142514
> 
> Sry if this was posted before.


Doesn't matter at all if it's a repost. She's hot AF and the more pics,the better.


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## EvaAngel




----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> View attachment 142633


Who would not like to see that


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> Who would not like to see that


JJ shooting for BLACKED is like the ultimate dream right @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE 🥵
























And Katie definitely needs to make a guest appearance 🍆💦💦💦


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> JJ shooting for BLACKED is like the ultimate dream right @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE 🥵
> View attachment 142665
> View attachment 142667
> 
> View attachment 142666
> 
> 
> And Katie definitely needs to make a guest appearance 🍆💦💦💦
> View attachment 142668










🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> View attachment 142671
> 
> View attachment 142670


Great pics, the second is an all time favourite of mine 😍 She's so fucking cute with her hair up like that 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> Great pics, the second is an all time favourite of mine 😍 She's so fucking cute with her hair up like that 🥵🥵🥵
> View attachment 142690


Also called BJ Handles XD Yeah love that pic.


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1351/1351868-5f846d2aa12100f58dae713881b44a8f.mp4


----------



## EvaAngel

Couple of classic JJ outfits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


She's such an absolute cutie 😍😍😍


----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> I'm not surprised but I'm glad i saved it in that case, it's definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 138658


Have you guys read what her bracelet says?😍


----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> Have you guys read what her bracelet says?😍


Definitely, JJs a bad girl that's for sure. She's worn it in a few other shoots too


----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> Definitely, JJs a bad girl that's for sure. She's worn it in a few other shoots too
> View attachment 143190


I think she owes us some HC Scenes. It would be about damn time xd


----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> I think she owes us some HC Scenes. It would be about damn time xd


I've literally been dreaming of it for years now, i could die a happy man if i got to see just one hardcore JJ scene. Thought it might happen after her shoots with Riley but i still believe she will eventually.


----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> I've literally been dreaming of it for years now, i could die a happy man if i got to see just one hardcore JJ scene. Thought it might happen after her shoots with Riley but i still believe she will eventually.


I hope it´ll happen but she shouldn´t wait too long.


----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> I hope it´ll happen but she shouldn´t wait too long.


Her shoots have only been getting sexier and more revealing and now she has her OnlyFans i could honestly see it happening finally next year.


----------



## TheDonald

EvaAngel said:


> Her shoots have only been getting sexier and more revealing and now she has her OnlyFans i could honestly see it happening finally next year.


It would make sense because you can only tease a certain amount of time until you have to make the next step.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Her shoots have only been getting sexier and more revealing and now she has her OnlyFans i could honestly see it happening finally next year.


Maybe it's short for cumen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

TheDonald said:


> It would make sense because you can only tease a certain amount of time until you have to make the next step.


Maybe she's holding off out of fairness to the other girls as she knows she would instantly become the top pornstar in the world without even trying Haha


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheDonald said:


> View attachment 143632
> 
> View attachment 143633
> 
> View attachment 143634
> 
> View attachment 143635
> 
> View attachment 143636


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel @TheDonald 🥵🥵🥵 💦


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel @TheDonald


----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel @TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Katie and some girl named Jordyn. That Jordyn is pretty hot and apparently has her own thread on WF, Much like the G Spot, I wish I could find it.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Katie and some girl named Jordyn. That Jordyn is pretty hot and apparently has her own thread on WF, Much like the G Spot, I wish I could find it.
> View attachment 145522
> 
> 
> View attachment 145523


Just two besties having fun together 🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Just two besties having fun together 🥵🥵
> View attachment 145526


 

Like Martin Luther King before me, I too have a dream and this is it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Such a cutie 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://giant.gfycat.com/KeenJointBadger.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

The most beautiful girl in the world 😍😍😍


----------



## EvaAngel

Worship at JJs feet 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## EvaAngel

All over her face hopefully 🥵🍆💦💦💦









@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> All over her face hopefully 🥵🍆💦💦💦
> View attachment 147041
> 
> 
> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




I wasn't expecting to read that but I'll allow it. Jordyn really does have IT,and if she didn't, I'm sure you'd give IT to her.  She's a real cutie patootie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel You might want some time alone with this pic.


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel You might want some time alone with this pic.
> 
> View attachment 147152


Yes i do 🥵🥵🥵 I may be some time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Yes i do 🥵🥵🥵 I may be some time


I understand. Take your time. She'd appreciate it.


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ in the hot tub with a girlfriend 🥵 Wanna join them @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> JJ in the hot tub with a girlfriend 🥵 Wanna join them @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE
> View attachment 147267
> View attachment 147270
> 
> View attachment 147269
> 
> View attachment 147268


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

with Riley Reid










nice pillow. Makes me want to be smothered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

JJs feet 🤤


----------



## EvaAngel

Cutie 🥰


----------



## EvaAngel

Goddess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Goddess
> View attachment 147402
> View attachment 147403


She's a true beauty.


----------



## EvaAngel

I guess she's not bad looking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> I guess she's not bad looking
> View attachment 147436
> 
> View attachment 147437
> View attachment 147438
> View attachment 147440
> 
> View attachment 147439
> View attachment 147443
> 
> View attachment 147442
> 
> View attachment 147441
> View attachment 147444
> 
> View attachment 147445


She is pretty nice looking but for some reason I see a little bit of myself in her....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Sexy Pirate JJ


----------



## EvaAngel

JJ & Riley working it 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> JJ & Riley working it 🥵
> View attachment 147599


I think they are used to walking bow-legged.


----------



## EvaAngel

Mesmerised by JJ 🥵😍🥵😍🍆💦💦💦💦


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Mesmerised by JJ 🥵😍🥵😍🍆💦💦💦💦
> View attachment 147678
> View attachment 147679
> View attachment 147680


I love that first one the most.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This portion of Jordyn posting brought to you by 



 🍑🍑🍑 @TheDonald


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel You are going to need a lot more than 6 minutes with these 14 JJ pics.🍑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chest time:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I's cliclk her box and also a couple of things that rhyme with click. L&D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

purple. I want to be a purple people eater.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

She'd be perfect as a long snapperin the NFL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You got great taste in women, @EvaAngel and I bet she tastes great.🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 148460
> 
> 
> You got great taste in women, @EvaAngel and I bet she tastes great.🥵🥵🥵


Thank you and i agree, JJ always looks delicious in red.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

\


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish they could photoshop Godzilla into this pic ala the Amanda Seyfried one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------

